# Running two tivos in same room.



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry guys, did a search for this and nothing came up, and then when I tried to open a thread to ask a question it came up with a few other posts on a similar vein. Any way this post still became active, so I will ask the question anyway. Picked up a second lifetime Tivo and want to run them in the same room, one on Vigin cable and the other on freeview. Can I operate the 2 Tivos without the remote carrying out the same commands for both Tivos at the same time, ie have the Tivos work on different remote frequencies.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

See page 103 of the manual.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes. If you have two TiVo Digital Video Recorders (DVRs), you can program the DVR remote control so that it will only send signals to one of them at a time. You can do this by using the DVR SWITCH (#26). Note, this works for us Yanks...assume it should work there as well.

*To control two DVRs with one remote, perform the following steps*:

Prepare the DVRs. Cover the area around the shiny, dark plastic window on the front of one DVR (either one-call this one #2). You can use a dark piece of cloth or a magazine-something thick and opaque. This prevents DVR #2 from receiving signals. Point the remote control at DVR #1, and go to TiVo Central by pressing the TiVo button. Go to the System Information screen; for instructions, see How Do I Access the System Information Screen? Press the DOWN arrow until you see the item Remote Address.

Prepare the remote control. Move the DVR SWITCH to 1. Point the remote away from DVR #1 and cover the front end of the remote with your hand. Press and hold the PAUSE and TiVo buttons simultaneously until the red light at the end of the remote control comes on, remains steady, and then stays on when you release the buttons.

Assign side 1 on the DVR SWITCH to DVR#1. Point the remote control at DVR#1. Use the number buttons on the remote control to enter a number 1. Press the RIGHT arrow. On the screen, the Remote Address changes from 0 to 1. Press the TiVo button.

You have now programmed side 1 of the DVR switch to control DVR #1. Now continue to Step 4 and set up side 2. If you do not, side 2 will still control both DVRs.

Prepare the DVRs again. Change the input source on your TV so that it displays DVR #2. Do this by pressing the input, source, or TVNideo button on your TV. Then remove the cover from the plastic window of DVR#2 and cover the plastic window of DVR#1. Finally, go to the System Information screen of DVR #2, and press DOWN arrow until you see Remote Address displayed.

Assign side 2 on the DVR SWITCH to DVR#2. Move the DVR SWITCH to 2. Repeat Step 2, above. Then use the number buttons on the remote to enter a 2, and press RIGHT arrow. Finally, press the TiVo button. Now when you set the DVR SWITCH to 1, it will only control DVR #1 and when you set it to 2, it will only control DVR #2.

*If you have two TiVo remotes, simply set one remote as DVR #1 and the other as DVR #2.*

*Resetting the DVR SWITCH*

If you ever want to reset the DVR switch so that both sides will control any TiVo DVR, perform the following steps:

Move the DVR SWITCH to 1.

Press and hold the PAUSE and TiVo buttons simultaneously until the red light at the end of the remote control comes on and remains steady.

Using the number buttons on the remote control, enter O. The red light at the end of the remote control will flash.

To complete the reset, move the DVR SWITCH to 2 and repeat Steps 2 and 3.

Enjoy your dueling TiVo's!


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

The remote used on UK Series 1 TiVos do not have a DVR switch.

Read page 103 of the UK manual to find out how use 2 or more remotes in the same room.

See http://www.uk.tivo.com/AppendixB.pdf

Assigning Remote Controls
If you have more than one TiVo Recorder (and associated Remote Controls), you can
assign each Remote to a specific Recorder. Why do this? You might wish to limit
control of a Recorder to a single Remote. For example, you could make one Remote
available to the children for their Recorder, and not allow it to change your personaluse
Recorder. If you dont take these steps, any of your Remote Controls can control
any of your TiVo Recorders. To assign the Remote Controls:
1 If you have two TiVo Recorders, cover the IR window of the second Recorder,
(this is the window on the centre of the front panel).
2 Point the first Remote Control at the first Recorder and press the TiVo button.
3 Choose Messages and Setup, then System Information. Press the DOWN arrow
until you see the item Remote Address.
4 Cover the end of the Remote Control with your hand to shield the IR Emitter. Press
and hold the TiVo and PAUSE buttons simultaneously for about three seconds,
until the Remotes LED illuminates. Release the buttons.
5 Point the Remote at the Recorder and enter any number between 1 and 9 using the
number keys on the Remote Control. This sets the code for this Remote Control.
Now press the RIGHT arrow. This sets the same code on the Recorder. You will
see the Remote Address updated on the screen. Now this Remote Control will
control only this Recorder.
6 Repeat steps 1 to 7 for the second Recorder and associated Remote Control. Be
sure to assign a unique number to each Remote Control.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Ashley said:


> The remote used on UK Series 1 TiVos do not have a DVR switch. <snip>


Really? Never mind then.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

You can get a Glo remote which has such a switch and will control a UK tivo.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

johala_reewi said:


> You can get a Glo remote which has such a switch and will control a UK tivo.


They aren't at all cheap though with the current lousy pound to dollar exchange rate.

May be cheaper to buy a basic back Philips S1 remote and use that for one Tivo and the silver Tivo remote for the other Tivo.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> May be cheaper to buy a basic back Philips S1 remote and use that for one Tivo and the silver Tivo remote for the other Tivo.


Or a red or purple one if you can find them. I only managed to acquire one red which is now retired due to ill health.


----------



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for your answers guys.

Can I ask one more question?

What`s a manual?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

Who needs a manual when there's a helpful forum


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

I have a manual, in fact several of them, filed away somewhere upstairs, and even some TiVo boxes in the loft.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

richsadams said:


> Really? Never mind then.


It'd be great if I could get a black UK Series 1 TiVo as it'd look damn sexy!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

dvdfever said:


> It'd be great if I could get a black UK Series 1 TiVo as it'd look damn sexy!


Item No 220172301282 on a certain well known auction site gets you the black lid

Item No 130289277663 gives you the Black Philips S1 Remote

and

Item No 300287011164 gives you a Black S2 front panel, although I have no idea if these are compatible or not with an S1 Tivo. Black Philips S1 front panels used to be for sale on the Bay of E but not at the present time.


----------



## dvdfever (Jun 2, 2002)

Ta muchly for those Pete, I'll take a look


----------

